# Comic



## bjjohns (Dec 15, 2013)

This is a sad but true comic. I still make pancakes from a 1950 First edition (second printing) Betty Crocker cookbook (No Bisquick!)
http://www.arcamax.com/thefunnies/mallardfillmore/s-1437957-578674


----------

